# Tempestade Tropical JOYCE (Atlântico 2012 #AL10)



## Vince (23 Ago 2012 às 15:48)

A depressao tropical 10 intensificou-se e foi nomeada como Tempestade Tropical JOYCE


----------



## FranciscoSR (23 Ago 2012 às 22:49)

Hey Vince, tudo nice?

Olha, eu não vi como o Gordon se formou, só comecei a segui-lo quando se afastava das Bermudas e vinha em nossa direção (Açores).
Esta Joyce, está a seguir o mesmo percurso, ou semelhante?

Cumprimentos!


----------



## LMCG (23 Ago 2012 às 23:45)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Hey Vince, tudo nice?
> 
> Olha, eu não vi como o Gordon se formou, só comecei a segui-lo quando se afastava das Bermudas e vinha em nossa direção (Açores).
> Esta Joyce, está a seguir o mesmo percurso, ou semelhante?
> ...



Ve o mapa histórico de ventos do Gordon.
Quanto ao Joyce... parece que vai mesmo até às Bermudas!


----------



## FranciscoSR (24 Ago 2012 às 00:29)

Onde vejo isso? NHC?


----------



## Agreste (24 Ago 2012 às 08:20)

LMCG disse:


> Ve o mapa histórico de ventos do Gordon.
> Quanto ao Joyce... parece que vai mesmo até às Bermudas!



Parece que sim mas se vires bem, no gráfico da trajectória do NHC aparecem o Corvo e as Flores no canto superior direito.


----------



## MSantos (24 Ago 2012 às 11:39)

O JOYCE enfraqueceu devido às condições difíceis que atravessa (shear e ar seco), é agora apenas uma depressão tropical.

Deixo aqui a _forecast discussion_ para este sistema, sempre interessantes de ler. 



> 000
> WTNT45 KNHC 240848
> TCDAT5
> 
> ...


----------



## MSantos (24 Ago 2012 às 19:08)

O JOYCE já era, o NHC não vai lançar mais avisos sobre este sistema, aqui fica o ultimo:



> 000
> WTNT35 KNHC 241433
> TCPAT5
> 
> ...


----------

